# What are your Influences and how have they affected your writing?



## Mikal5 (Apr 17, 2013)

There's a question that's been buzzing in my head for a while now. In an age where there is a near constant consumption of media and many, many different forms of media to take in, how much does that media influence our writing? And how does it influence our writing? 

My own personal theory is that our writing is heavily influenced by those things, but not in a bad way. They give use ideas, they show us how to do things well (as well as how NOT to do them well) and they keep us fresh and wanting to come back, at least in my case. 

But, in a huge part because I'm paranoid about a lack of originality in my own work, my theory could just be my own justification for my lack of originality. 

So I ask you, experienced and new writers, what are your influences? How do they affect you? Do you like that they do this or do you try and steer clear as best as you can? The influences can be from any form of media or life experience. 

Thank you for taking the time to read this post and I hope this can prove to be an enlightening and interesting conversation.


----------



## Morkonan (Apr 17, 2013)

Mikal5 said:


> ...But, in a huge part because I'm paranoid about a lack of originality in my own work, my theory could just be my own justification for my lack of originality.



Everything has already been written. You will not have any completely "original" ideas. However, how you write the ideas that you do happen to have is what makes the work uniquely yours and appealing to readers who have read fifty-seven different versions of Moby Dick and Cinderella.




> So I ask you, experienced and new writers, what are your influences? How do they affect you? Do you like that they do this or do you try and steer clear as best as you can? The influences can be from any form of media or life experience.





> Thank you for taking the time to read this post and I hope this can prove to be an enlightening and interesting conversation.



I am me. I am more than the sum of my parts. No particular "life experience" is something I bring to my writing, but those experiences have made me who I am. So, in that sense, they're a part of every work. Some writers may focus on certain experiences in their lives, it's true. Some may pay particular attention to particularly troublesome experiences and can use these to communicate something of unique importance. 

I haven't analyzed myself to know whether or not some particularly troubling life-experience has heavily influenced my desire to write or what I write. I just write what I think needs to be said and, often, it's not of any great import.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 18, 2013)

Fairy tales and folk tales were big reading fodder for me as a teenager as were classics like Poe, Dickenson, and Shakespeare.  I also read classic "sci-fi" such as Mary Shelley's "Frankenstein," Bram Stoker's "Dracula," and pretty much anything by Jules Verne and H. G. Wells.  My favorite book is Harper Lee's "To Kill a Mockingbird."

i think that the influences I've read made me partial to classical form, rhythms, and rhyme though I don't usually incorporate that in my own work.  I also like Neil Gaiman's work and coupled with my love of classic sci-fi/fantasy I tend to write a lot of "modern world with a twist."

I've also had some personal tragedy that I've written extensively on that I'm trying to get away from--easier said than done.

I try to write like myself but it's hard not to let the things you love influence your voice.


----------



## Mikal5 (Apr 18, 2013)

To Morkonan, I gotcha. I wasn't referring to any specific life event, just more the media we intake, be it authors, television etc. But the point it still there. They're going to creep in regardless. 

To amsawtell, I tend to find folk tales and myths a lot more interesting now that I'm older, but that's just me. Also, I agree, Like Morkonan said, we are who we are and can only be that.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Apr 18, 2013)

Well. My sources often come from older material, actually. Leo Tolstoy and Victor Hugo, I find, are great models for emulation. I also enjoy older modern Japanese Literature(translated into English, por supuesto!). My favorite author is in fact Natsume Soseki. I also enjoy the Genji Monogatari quite a bit. I find that the languid and poetic prose of Murasaki Shibiku provides a good contrast to more westernized novels.

What about you, Mikal? Are your sources more contemporary, I mean?


----------



## Nickleby (Apr 18, 2013)

My experience has been that everything we read influences us in some way. Even a news article can tell you something about how to write (or more likely how not to write). When we become writers--when we think about _how_ we say what we say, as well as about _what_ we say--we cross a line that is hard to uncross. We analyze every piece of text that comes our way. "Could this be made more comprehensible? Do I like this style, well enough to borrow something from it? Why did they say it _this_ way and not _that_ way?"

That's exactly why it's important to keep reading, even after you start writing. When you find a style you like, you want to write that way. Then you find another style you like, and you want to write that way too. You can't write exactly like someone else. All you can do is put together your own style from what you like and avoid what you don't like. If you practice enough, your style will become cohesive and not just a hash of all those other things you like. That's when you have your own style.


----------



## Morkonan (Apr 18, 2013)

Mikal5 said:


> To Morkonan, I gotcha. I wasn't referring to any specific life event, just more the media we intake, be it authors, television etc. But the point it still there. They're going to creep in regardless.



I'm not really into pop culture, so there wouldn't be any discernible influences there.

One thing I learned a great deal from was reading The Brothers Grimm stories. They're not like the Disney adaptions, that's for sure. "Cinderella" is full of torture and blood... Anyway, the Grimm's stories are primal. They demonstrate why we're afraid of the dark. Those folktales are told by the very same people who must go out into the forest, every day, in order to gather wood and food, yet who are terrified of its dark places and the things that may lurk there at night. Wonderful stuff! I don't write horror, but if I did, I couldn't go wrong following the examples set in the Brothers Grimm fairytales. (Though, there is some differences between Western European folklore and other cultures. But, the fear of the unknown remains constant, even so.)


----------



## Leyline (Apr 18, 2013)

In general: Norse mythology, Christian mythology, the philosophy of anarchism in general, economics, poetry, the 'Golden Age' era of science fiction and fantasy (and to a lesser extent the 'New Wave' era of science fiction and fantasy), my parents and their lives, my family history.

In particular: Robert A. Heinlein, Clifford Simak, H. Beam Piper, Theodore Sturgeon, Alfred Bester, Lewis Padgett/C.L. Moore/Henry Kuttner, Harlan Ellison, Ursula K. Le Guin, Fritz Leiber, Alice Sheldon, Jeff Ford, Kelly Link, Elizabeth Hand, and many more.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 18, 2013)

For me, I don't think it's all about what I read or take in from other media -- certainly when it comes to stories, my experiences and what I observe influence my writing too -- maybe more than anything. Otherwise, I'm sure there are bits and pieces of many of my favorite authors in what I do -- but I can't really discern any particular influences in the finished product.


----------



## Leyline (Apr 18, 2013)

JosephB said:


> For me, I don't think it's all about what I read or take in from other media -- certainly when it comes to stories, my experiences and what I observe influence my writing too -- maybe more than anything. Otherwise, I'm sure there are bits and pieces of many of my favorite authors in what I do -- but I can't really discern any particular influences in the finished product.



Sure, that's most people I think. Most of the people I mentioned above influenced me more on subject matter and theme than style, though several have had definite stylistic influences. Mostly, I use them as benchmarks. When I want to write something measured and gentle (for lack of a better word) it's Simak's stories that come to mind and are both my guide and a standard to aim for, because I don't think anyone else did it better than him in my reading experience. The resulting story may bear zero resemblance to a Simak story, but his influence was definitely there and fairly pervasive.


----------



## moderan (Apr 18, 2013)

Leyline said:


> Sure, that's most people I think. Most of the people I mentioned above influenced me more on subject matter and theme than style, though several have had definite stylistic influences. Mostly, I use them as benchmarks. When I want to write something measured and gentle (for lack of a better word) it's Simak's stories that come to mind and are both my guide and a standard to aim for, because I don't think anyone else did it better than him in my reading experience. The resulting story may bear zero resemblance to a Simak story, but his influence was definitely there and fairly pervasive.


Absolutely. And stylistic influences don't necessarily influence subject matter. Bester and Lafferty are obvious stylistic influences (if you read my things they're easy to pick up) but my subject matter doesn't come from anywhere in particular. There are models-Pohl/Kornbluth, Spinrad are recent ones, Swift and Voltaire are more remote ones.
All of that makes people think Douglas Adams because they aren't aware of the others. Mad Magazine is closer.
And that's just for fiction. My actual writing training is journalistic;my heroes were Mike Royko and Red Smith, early, then Thompson and Lester Bangs for the whizbang stuff.
I try to compare to a standard-for short stories, it's always Ellison, sometimes Poe. I never measure up but that's what I aim for. For novels I shoot for Zelazny or Delany, or at least the journeyman competence of Ron Goulart or Alan Dean Foster.


----------



## Leyline (Apr 18, 2013)

And I always forget to mention Carl Sandburg, which is silly, because he's probably my biggest stylistic influence.


----------



## Mikal5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yay! Discussion! ^_^

To WechtleinUns, I'm a child of the late 80s, the 90s and the 2000s, so yeah. I'm almost ashamed to admit some of my favorite authors looking at a lot of who has been mentioned to this point. But I am who I am and I hope I can tell good stories through the ideas I have and a lot of practice. 

To Nickleby, Thanks for the advice. I agree, I just need to keep practicing, keep reading and keep the ideas flowing. (Story based on the small indie game Terreria and a man I saw at work yesterday beginning to form.) 

To Morkonan, I understand. Pop culture isn't really for everyone. It just happens to be my main source of inspiration at the moment. 

To Leyine, I find mythologies in general to be very interesting and inspiring. I also find this to be true of things like military and political theory, the psychology of serial killers, the mind in general, the list goes on. I also find music has an effect on me, notably a band called Ahab. 

To JosephB, See, I can trace, to a certain extent the influences that various media have had on a particular story I'm writing. That's why I get paranoid, I think if I can trace those influences (I think a minimum of 7 for one story) then everyone else can as well. Hence I wanted to see how others perceive and address this question. 

To Moderan, Agreed. Stylistic and Story influences are completely different to me. I can't say who influences me stylistically yet because I've barely begun. But I think know what's influencing me in terms of creating the story. 

Thank you all so much for your feedback and discussion. This is very interesting and I'm anxious to see where it goes from here.


----------



## moderan (Apr 19, 2013)

Mikal5 said:


> To Moderan, Agreed. Stylistic and Story influences are completely different to me. I can't say who influences me stylistically yet because I've barely begun. But I think know what's influencing me in terms of creating the story.



Yeah. I've been at this for a while. I can speak to individual stories and play spot-the-influence, but overall, that's more difficult. Current pop culture influences me not at all;I'm neither a consumer nor a participant to any large degree. Televised and cinematic media are more or less targets of derision. Recorded aural media likewise. There are exceptions but as I've gotten older my tastes in things have become rarefied and my writing more stylized. I don't often incorporate things from "modern" writers;I barely read them. My "voice" is consistent-the storytelling styles vary wildly.
Strangely enough, my musical offerings are almost completely opposite. I am always incorporating new sounds and techniques. But the musical synthesis I strive for is perhaps more abstruse.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh yes, music is a big inspiration.  I like listening to music from all periods, it helps me set the mood.  Currently I've been in a blues, jazz, r & b, and soul kind of mood.  Everything I'm creating has those rhythms and themes to it.  Which is fine by me.

Woke up in the middle of the night with Blossom Dearie stuck in my head.


----------



## luckyscars (Apr 19, 2013)

Morkonan said:


> Everything has already been written. You will not have any completely "original" ideas. However, how you write the ideas that you do happen to have is what makes the work uniquely yours and appealing to readers who have read fifty-seven different versions of Moby Dick and Cinderella.



I have big issues with this kind of statement. 

 I do vaguely know the point you're making. Perhaps because, coincidentally, it is not original either. I believe the 'x number of basic plots' thing has been regurgitated over and over since ancient times, with varying degrees of detail and depth. This combined with structuralism makes some valid and interesting points about repeating patterns. But the problem is people confuse plot with ideas and that is where your statement falls down.

Original ideas do exist. To say 'everything has already been written' is absurdity. Sure you can dismantle anything and find singular parts that are familiar somehow. But to go from that to saying 'you will not have any completely original ideas' just because you can break down a story and find pieces from other stories, is like saying a squirt gun is like saran wrap simply because both are made of plastic. There absolutely are original ideas. It is just that our understanding of what it means to be original, and the effort required to get there, has changed. 

At the dawn of civilization all one had to do to be original was draw a picture of fire on a cave wall. In the 21st Century it is true we do have to stretch a little higher to create 'something new'. And yes its undoubtedly true that certain themes are repeated. But again, the repetition of themes, settings and tropes has nothing to do with the authenticity of IDEAS. Ideas are far more complex than that. The dictionary definition is "a formulated thought or opinion" (Merriam Webster). Do you suggest there are no original thoughts or opinions?


----------



## JosephB (Apr 19, 2013)

Leyline said:


> Sure, that's most people I think. Most of the people I mentioned above influenced me more on subject matter and theme than style, though several have had definite stylistic influences. Mostly, I use them as benchmarks. When I want to write something measured and gentle (for lack of a better word) it's Simak's stories that come to mind and are both my guide and a standard to aim for, because I don't think anyone else did it better than him in my reading experience. The resulting story may bear zero resemblance to a Simak story, but his influence was definitely there and fairly pervasive.



Splitting hairs -- but that's more like inspiration than influence. Probably. Maybe. Themes? I take inspiration from Carver and Cheever more than anyone else, I think. Not that I'm comparing myself to either. And the people I write about are mostly somewhere in between the working class people and the country club set they wrote about respectively -- but they have the same kinds of issues and problems for the most part. Style-wise, I look to writers who are more toward opposite ends of the scale -- Carver again and probably Hemingway for simplicity and Fitzgerald for his poetry. So if I break down what I do, I'd like to think of it as being a good and hopefully seamless mix of straightforward prose and the occasional dollop of poetic description. That's what I shoot for anyway. I feel a little silly making such lofty comparisons -- but what's the point of aiming if you don't aim high?


----------



## JosephB (Apr 19, 2013)

luckyscars said:


> I have big issues with this kind of statement.



I agree with what you said, except I don't have big issues -- it's more like so what -- and it's only going to have an effect on the people who buy into it -- maybe. But I do agree that “nothing is original” is a banal and kind of pointless statement. True -- but as you say, only so far as you are willing to break things down into elements or simplify things. Of course it becomes ridiculous at some point -- like the Sydney Opera House isn’t original, because it’s made out of precast concrete. The important thing is whether or not a particular audience thinks the story is sufficiently original -- enough so that it’s enjoyable, entertaining, moving or whatever. Otherwise, it’s just one of those things people blurt out whenever this subject comes up -- because somebody has to, I suppose.


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 19, 2013)

Influences can sometimes be surprising, I'm learning. For instance, I spent about a week laboring over one of Ian McEwan's _Atonement_, and didn't particularly enjoy it. The prose stuck with me, though, and I found myself marveling at the way his characters became so real. I didn't particularly like the overall story, because it was a bit too romantic and I was craving action, I suppose. His work then became an undeniable influence, and I find myself still thinking about that particular book when I write. 

Another one is Stephen King, for me. His voice is so consistent, so plain and understandable, it almost never gets in the way of the subject matter. Same goes for Frank Herbert, whose writing never gets in the way of the story at hand, at least for me. Mark Twain and Steinbeck would be others I could point to, along with Kerouac and Hemingway, as they all share one common trait that I love about them -- believability and a perceived honesty in the narration. 

Also I would throw a bone to Irvine Welsh, whose books inspired me to want to write in the first place, especially with _The Acid House_.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 19, 2013)

^ I really like Ian McEwan -- especially how he can draw you in and connect you with sometimes despicable characters. That can be a pretty hard thing to do.


----------



## Robert_S (Apr 19, 2013)

Psychological concepts tend to influence my ideas, but I try to not be too influenced by popular ideas: aliens almost always being hostile (for questionable goals), people who have great power automatically developing out of control god complexes, etc. I'm finding these ideas getting overused, even though I will likely use a few of them, they will need to have solid reasons, not just the canned ones.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 19, 2013)

Leyline said:


> And I always forget to mention Carl Sandburg, which is silly, because he's probably my biggest stylistic influence.



I've been to his house a couple of times -- it's right next to a place where we used to go on retreats. It's really nice -- and sits within a beautiful national park. I love the look of the place -- mostly white, very open, tons of books, relatively simply furniture. Very tasteful and somehow contemporary feeling. There was something really cool about standing in his study, seeing his desk and typewriter -- where he did his work. We more or less stumbled on it the first time -- and I'm really glad we did.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2013)

Harlan Ellison had some effect on me. Actually it was his street, the one he lived on. I was working on the house across from him and almost died when the truck I was in the back of jumped the curb while I was in the middle of loading some heavy items. It was a steep hill and fortunately the neighbor's cypress gently _caught_ the vehicle before it picked up too much speed. At that point I was able to disentangle myself from the jumble in the bed. I recall that afterward my knee joints felt well oiled; more like the Scarecrow and less the Tin-man.

There, I've written about it. Thank you, Mr. "H.E." (on the mailbox), and thank you, Mr Baum.


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 19, 2013)

luckyscars said:


> I have big issues with this kind of statement.
> 
> Original ideas do exist.



I totally agree with you. As long as there are humans, there will be new and innovative thoughts and ideas, and in any event, they're *yours*.


----------



## PiP (Apr 19, 2013)

Mikal5 said:


> what are your influences?


 
  I am an older, ‘new’ writer who up until recently liked to engage with people rather than bury her head in a book. I’m ashamed to say this was my philosophy and believed reading was very much a waste of time. Yes, I can almost hear the sucking in of breath and gasps of horror from here! So apart from reading all the novels by *John Grisham* and *Nicholas Evans*, a couple of Social Media books and several lightweight ‘holiday’ books to wile away the time on the beach, until last year, I’d read very little. 


  My writing journey began a few years ago when a request to identify quality expat blogs, as part of a project I was working on for a global expat website, turned research into a blogging obsession. Prior to this I’d never heard of blogs or blogging, but within a year I was hooked and created my own successful blog.  However, I never considered myself a ‘writer’ as the content was not creative more semi-humorous observations, rants and photographs capturing everyday life. _So blogging was one of my influences._

  I was then asked to write a monthly column for a global expat website about life in Portugal. This is fun but hard work and I still feel intimidated by the other columnists who are either about to be, or are published authors. 

  Are you still with me? 

  Okay, so I was still wallowing in ignorant bliss when several of my blog followers and buddies kept nagging me to write a book as they enjoyed my blog. Yeah right, can’t be that hard to write a book, I thought. The ups and downs of expat life is quite popular with those looking to move abroad. So I scoured car boot sales and charity shops for second hand books in this genre (travel).

  Although on a mission for one genre I discovered authors in another, such as *Khaled Hosseini* and *Betty Mahmoody* who wrote about life in Afghanstan, Muslim countries and the plight of women. I don’t know why I connected with their words, but they certainly had a profound effect and connected with something deeper within my subconcious. I think of the feelings these books evoked when I (attempt) to write poetry. I started reading the novels by Jodi Picoult. I loved her clean style of writing because she does not write a page of trivia describing the sky;  she just gets on with the plot! I tend to write as I speak…but yes, there are times you have to create a visual picture using words.

  Another area of influence was a residential creative writing course I attended in the Algarve. If I’m honest with myself, it was during this course while mixing with other wannabe writers that my passion for creative writing was born. I learned how to write using the ‘stream of conciousness’ technique and ‘show not tell’. I’m still practising both.

  I returned home brimming with enthusiasm and in a moment of madness I registered for the NaNoWriMo Challenge. For those of you who are not familiar with NaNoWriMo, you are challenged to write a minimum of 50,000 words of a novel in one month. 

  Although I had not a clue where to start, how to structure a novel etc. etc. I wrote a romantic novel and completed the task. My friends thought it highly hilarious as this was not my normal genre and plied me with books such as, dare I say, the *Fifty Shades of Grey trilogy by E.L James*. Yes, I did learn quite a bit from her books:  writing style (not one I would like to emulate), and as for content I can only say I have led a VERY sheltered life! (Probably why I read all three books in a week!) And several books by* Jilly Cooper* which were, Okay-ish. I’m still searching for authors who write about love and passion in a sensitive way without being cheesy. 



Mikal5 said:


> But, in a huge part because I'm paranoid about a lack of originality in my own work, my theory could just be my own justification for my lack of originality.



  But reading your above quote, I wonder if focusing on reading the same genre as you write is actually a good idea. Because I’d never read romantic novel, I had no frame of reference to draw on other than the obvious, of course. It’s certainly VERY different to the authors above and my occassional beach reads.

  As for influences on the creative side, I am more influenced by general observations such as mental images of the setting sun, how it looks and how I feel, people watching as I sit at local cafés or waiting at the airport, the different moods of the sea etc rather than the ideas of others. I work on the principle they broke the mold when they made me, so I should endeavor to be unique and create my own style.

  On a final note, because I’ve been wittering on for ages…

  My unexpected passion is poetry. I’m not good at solving cryptic crossword puzzles so I really don’t relate to more abstract styles or poetry. I love Pam Ayres, but I’m told she is not a proper poet. Do you enjoy writing poetry?


I also like to read the various threads on WF and comments. For someone who has very little contact with writers I find the forum really helpful.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 19, 2013)

I like people watching. The way that individuals interact with each other creates stories for me - although I do still read and read my favourite authors, hoping to absorb some brilliance by osmosis! I have never been as surprised though as when I found huge chunks of my favourite childhood book (The Little White Horse by Elizabeth Goudge) strewn through several Harry Potters. I later found out that that was also one of J.K. Rowling's favourite books, so it seems we all do it, consciously or not, but it is how we do it that matters. I still really enjoyed the Harry Potter books - probably because she was so heavily influenced by Elizabeth Goudge. 

P.S. pigletinportugal I can't believe someone told you Pam Ayres is not a poet. That's really narrow minded, she's not my cup of tea but she definitely counts!


----------



## Lyra Laurant (Apr 19, 2013)

About style...
When I write with my heart, not only with my hands, the result is something that I can feel is relly mine, a part of me.
Just like playing an instrument, we must first learn the techniques and observe the people we admire. Than, we naturally develop our own style of playing/writing, which may have some influences from our learning process, but doesn't sound like anyone else but ourselves, because we are puting *our* hearts on it.

About ideas...
Probably, my biggest influence is Music ^^
I am a synaesthetic person, and I frequently see images when I listen to music, specially instrumental ones. Because of that, sometimes I write the story I saw in a music, or just have the inspiration for a scene I never imaginated before... And as I love good stories in whatever media, the consequence is that I have a lot of references, and I can get some ideas from them too. Personal experience can be enriching (is this the right word in English?) too! Expanding our own world is always good, and naturally makes us have new ideas! :biggrin:


----------



## Mikal5 (Apr 19, 2013)

To Moderan, Understandable. To each their own. 

To Amsawtell, Yeah, I agree on the music thing. Though, I tend to listen to Jazz more to relax, often as background sound when I read. 

To Luckyscars, That's pretty much my stance. I think that if you boil everything down to it's barest bones, yes a lot of stories are similar. But there's a reason we put meat and flesh and organ onto those bones. To give our own take and to tell a good story that someone will enjoy, whether or not they find it to be "Original." I'm just concerned that my writing will be given the stigma of unoriginal when I'm playing around with different ideas and trying to work it into something unique. 

As to the saying itself, I generally just look at it as a way to help reassure new novelists to not worry about originality so much, beyond obvious plagiarism of course. That's probably just me though. 

To Pluralized, I agree that sometimes one can be surprised by the influence something you dislike can have on you. I try to give everything a chance and remember that even if it's bad, there was any idea behind that could be good, if executed properly. 

To Robert S, Yeah, I understand what you mean. 

To PiginPortugal, I see what you mean. I've been told (and I think it's true) that you need to write what you know, but broaden your horizons so you can stay fresh. I don't write poetry at all. I've pretty much tuck to novels until very recently when I tried a short story. 

To Gargh, I have issues with people watching, though that is entirely the fault of my job in retail. I have very little patience for people at the moment as a result. It's a great platform from which I can watch the world, but so frustrating and mind-numbing that I never take full advantage of. 

To Lyra, I know what you mean. Right now though, I'm still learning the craft of writing, so I want to make sure that my ideas are not bad. I can learn craft, but not being able to have good ideas is a big issue I feel. 

Thank you all for your feedback and discourse. I'm greatly enjoying this thread and I think the discussions are extremely interesting. ^_^


----------



## Dictarium (Apr 19, 2013)

I read and admire lots and lots of different authors, but I wouldn't consider myself necessarily influenced by them. My style is my own. Hell, I'm only 17; my style is hardly even half-developed at this point.

I greatly admire JK Rowling's ability to set a scene and describe a setting, but I don't do either of those things in hardly the style she does. I'm a huge fan of John Green, yet my stories are not nearly as dialogue-driven (and I'm not nearly as adept at writing dialogue as he). My childhood was consumed by reading the Redwall and His Dark Materials series and yet my characterization and character introductions are like neither Brian Jacques nor Philip Pullman.


----------



## Lyra Laurant (Apr 19, 2013)

Mikal, if that is the case, I think you shouldn't worry too much about your ideas being good or bad. This can be just my opinion, but I think the way you execute the idea is much more important than the idea itself. Recently, I've seem a lot of plain premisses that turned into great stories.

Just a stupid example: There is a japanese animation called Steins;Gate which was aired in 2011. It is about time travelling and a group of friends who customized a microwave so they connect it to their cellphones to send messages to the past. I can only laugh at the idea of microwave + cellphone = time machine, and time travelling couldn't be more cliche... But the first episode made me curious, the characters were well constructed and charismatic, and when everything went wrong in the story my heartbeat fastened like crazy, and when the plot was so complex I couldn't see a solution for the dilemma, it actually conected perfectly to the happenings of that first curious episode. 

If a stupid premisse like that turned into something worth, you probably can have some good ideas and take the best of them! ^^


----------



## Mikal5 (Apr 19, 2013)

To Dictarium, Perhaps they influenced you to not sound like them? This is purely a theory, but perhaps you read them so much that you would consider it cliche to do what they would do? Not implying anything about the authors or saying you do it consciously, it's just a theory. 

To Lyra, I agree that execution is a huge part of the story-telling process. It's likely just a matter of me being very new to writing and over-thinking. 

Thank you both so much for responding. I hope everyone is enjoying the discussion as much as I am.


----------



## Lustitia (May 3, 2013)

Media has no play in my creative drive. In fact, I try to shut most of it out. Easier to say, harder to do. Facebook is my biggest media influence mainly because I tolerate it to keep in touch with my loved ones. As for my influence in writing; reading often helps. I love reading about books of fantasy and fiction. Mainly historical fiction.


----------



## Dictarium (May 3, 2013)

> To Dictarium, Perhaps they influenced you to not sound like them? This is purely a theory, but perhaps you read them so much that you would consider it cliche to do what they would do? Not implying anything about the authors or saying you do it consciously, it's just a theory.


Highly plausible, actually.


----------



## Lyra Laurant (May 6, 2013)

I've just discovered a random and unusual influence. Just for fun, I decided who would be the perfect voice actors for one of my stories. Later, I realized a character had his personality influenced by my voice actor choice! XD
_The voice actor was Kamiya Hiroshi. If anyone knows him, the personality will be quite obvious...LOL_


----------

